# Air schocks



## cj5fun (Jan 19, 2009)

I am a new member and find most of the questions pretty interesting and the answers well thought out and very helpful,so maybe you can help me out. I hear you talking about air schocks for the front, sounds like a good idea and was wondering if their is a sight out there I could check out and see if I could maybe find something that would work on my old rig. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

What truck do you have? You don't want air shocks. The shock mounts are not designed to carry a load. You need to look into air springs ie air bags.

Here is a starting point to check into it.

http://www.truckspring.com/air-springs-light-duty_257.html


----------



## cj5fun (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. I have a 72 cj5 with a 6.5 western. I thought I read somewhere on here they worked pretty good. If not whats another way to go, goy any ideas?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Niteman9;729716 said:


> What truck do you have? You don't want air shocks. The shock mounts are not designed to carry a load. You need to look into air springs ie air bags.
> 
> Here is a starting point to check into it.
> 
> http://www.truckspring.com/air-springs-light-duty_257.html


NOT TRUE

The shock mounts are desighned to carry a hefty shock load. I've used air shocks on jeeps for plowing for 23 years and NEVER had a mount fail. My buddy has also used them in his Jeep for 14 years.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

my guess is a CJ5 with a 6 1/2 western <would have> already broken a shock mount with the plow. That is <IF> it has been used and actually pushed some snow. Usually a shock mount will be stressed when the frame is flexed. Are you jumping that thing off a cliff?
You won't flex it with a plow on

Just wondering how long your plow has been on the jeep?
How much are you using it?
And are the leafs sagging? as in...... looky here, I can't see my bumpstops any more.

at Gabrials web site they offer a 5 year warranty on heavy duty air shocks.
I may buy into that one.

Add up to 1,100-lbs. of carrying capacity 
Stabilize truck and keep it level regardless of load 
Cushion ride and smooth out bumps 
A must when carrying extra loads, hauling or towing. 200 psi maximum air pressure. Diaphragm won't rupture even without air in system. Kink-resistant and leakproof air hose. Heavy-duty 1-3/16" piston. Install easily to OEM positions-no alterations. Extended limited 50-month warranty

--------------
Good Luck,
dang I've ben here to long..100?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Air shocks can add about 1,000# of lift to the F end. depends on how much air pressure you put in them. Pump them up for the plow let some air out when you take the plow off. You can even use them to help hook up the plow... if you drive up to mount the plow and your jeep is to low then pump up the shocks until the jeep matches the plow mount.

I've done this about 5 times already. I'll give you the links and with a Little time and pencil and paper you can figure out what you need.

1) Go here Look up the shock for your application. (your current shock) and write down the number 
http://www.monroe.com/catalog/ecatalog.asp

2) Go hear and find your shock (Use the serch put your number in the serch box) write down the compressed length, extended length, top mount style and bottom mount style. http://www.monroe.com/catalog/documents/08_MountingLengthSheet.pdf

3) go down to "Air Shocks" ( use the search) Find an air shock that matches as close to yours as possible.

4) Order the shocks or cross reference to Gabrial Hi-jacker.


----------



## cj5fun (Jan 19, 2009)

*cj5fun*

Thanks to all of you for your help. I will get my schock lengths and see what I come up with. The ol jeep has had this plow for about 10 years we don't get all that much snow here but what we get is heavy wet stuff. The springs along with everything else on this jeep has been replaced at least once. Again thanks for the help.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks plowmeister for the info. Finding a match would be more difcult otherwise.

Not saying air springs are a bad idea, but between the two I would go with shocks.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

unit28;729931 said:


> Thanks plowmeister for the info. Finding a match would be more difcult otherwise.
> 
> Not saying air springs are a bad idea, but between the two I would go with shocks.


Air springs work great if you have coil springs (which, of course, cj5fun doesn't). They are a bit more difficult to install than air shocks. I use air springs (bags) in the coil springs of my XJ, but air shocks out back. I can easily adjust ride height by 2-3 inches front or rear, as needed. Air springs are available for the rear of an XJ, but cost 3X as much as shocks. I'm glad plowmeister posted his info on selecting shocks. He has done it many times to help out others. I was just about ready to search for it and link it for you.

Fran


----------



## cj5fun (Jan 19, 2009)

*cj5fun*

Yup, the Plowmiester is a very knowlegeble guy, his info is what I was looking for. I agree with you that if you have coils bags would be a nice route to go. Thanks again.


----------



## Tim/oh (Feb 2, 2009)

Amen to that. Just ordered a front set of MA 763(orig for rear of 86-95 Taurus) shocks for my 00 wrangler, Thanks to info posted by plowmeister.


----------

